# Lime green mantid nymphs



## Twiggy (Jun 3, 2006)

I was given an ootheca from the guy at the local pet shop over a month ago, we thought it wasn't fertile.. until today when i was swamped by little mantids! :?

I'm not interested in selling them, I've got a local parks tropical house taking approx 50 to keep free range, but with the rest I'm trying to gauge interest.

I don't want paying, I want to give them away free to good homes, the only thing they would cost is postage.. I'm not happy to let them go until they are a little bigger unless your in the nottingham area. I believe them to be lime green mantids as they came in the same shipment at the pet store. If you would be interested please let me know.

(Oh and any tips on how to effectively house and feed these little dudes, or even how to seperate them would be appreciated!!)


----------



## Jackson (Jun 3, 2006)

Lime Green mantis scientific name is Taumantis Sigiana, i believe they are partially parthogenesis (spelling is wrong) in breeding which means they dont have to be mated to produce offspring but will only produce females.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks for the information, I knew the latin name but not the other.. and I thank you alot as I've got another 2 ootheca's which I believed to be unfertile, as does my friend whos supposed to be taking many of my nymphs!! :shock:


----------



## Jackson (Jun 3, 2006)

Check out this link:

http://www.mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2872


----------



## Sexi-lexi (Jun 3, 2006)

id be well up for some of those little critters if you have any left


----------



## Rick (Jun 3, 2006)

Is this a for sale ad? If so I will move it to the appropriate forum.


----------



## Ian (Jun 4, 2006)

No it's not a for sale ad...

Your best bet would be to house them in a mesh net...a butterfly cage or something of the kind. This way you can easily feed them fruit flies, and they are WAY easier to handle.


----------

